# Two Dishes



## shoobee (Apr 8, 2013)

Can I have two dishes on one account? One at one house and another at a different house?


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

shoobee said:


> Can I have two dishes on one account? One at one house and another at a different house?


Technically no. If you are taking a box to a vacation house or something like that and no one is using one at the first place, no one will know or really care.
If there is someone at both places using it at the same time, that's called account stacking and it's against the terms of service.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

As long as you dont use both at the same time and you move back and forth between the 2 locations, like winter home, summer home type of thing.


----------



## shoobee (Apr 8, 2013)

that it can be done, D****** will not know, but should not?


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

We are saying as long as someone isn't watching at both places, then it's okay. If so, then there is no need to tell them.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

What they are trying to say is yes it is possible. However, doing so is technically breaking DirecTV's Terms Of Service (TOS), and they can cancel your account etc. if they catch you doing it.

Most of us have found that they don't really care in the event is is something like a vacation home/cabin/tailgating setup that is only used a few times a year, and you are only using the service at one location at a time.

However, doing something like setting up a dish and receiver at your kids rental house while they are at college and them using it there at the same time you are using it at home, is a big no-no and they will cancel your service if they catch you. And yes, there are a few different ways they can catch you.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Beerstalker said:


> What they are trying to say is yes it is possible. However, doing so is technically breaking DirecTV's Terms Of Service (TOS), and they can cancel your account etc. if they catch you doing it.
> 
> Most of us have found that they don't really care in the event is is something like a vacation home/cabin/tailgating setup that is only used a few times a year, and you are only using the service at one location at a time.
> 
> However, doing something like setting up a dish and receiver at your kids rental house while they are at college and them using it there at the same time you are using it at home, is a big no-no and they will cancel your service if they catch you. And yes, *there are a few different ways they can catch you.*


A few ? 
Only one: if you connect the box(es) to phone line.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

P Smith said:


> A few ?
> Only one: if you connect the box(es) to phone line.


What about the internet/different IP address?


----------



## dishinitout (Jan 4, 2013)

P Smith;3207447 said:


> A few ?
> Only one: if you connect the box(es) to phone line.


Also techs are now supposed to look for boxes not at location whenever out on SC/upgrades now.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

P Smith said:


> A few ?
> Only one: if you connect the box(es) to phone line.


IV retest anyone????


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

Sorry to hijack the thread but what if I have a receiver at my RV that I don't take back with me. During a possible service call where they don't see all the listed receivers will they believe my story? Which is true by the way.

Kevin


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Kevin F said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread but what if I have a receiver at my RV that I don't take back with me. During a possible service call where they don't see all the listed receivers will they believe my story? Which is true by the way.
> 
> Kevin


Then you have an RV waiver and you're fine. You do have the RV wavier right?


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

P Smith said:


> A few ?
> Only one: if you connect the box(es) to phone line.


Since we aren't supposed to help people go against the TOS I wasn't going to post what they were, but it seems like most if not all of them ended up getting posted anyway, ha ha ha.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

you can' hide law of physics, hahaha

to trigger the flag, the IRD must send info back to the company; 
how ? 
by phone, by Internet - that's all possible paths
sneaking into house is miniscule chance
that's it !


----------



## Ken Stomski (Nov 17, 2011)

Once there was a bar in my area and the owner took his home receiver down to the bar to use as a commercial receiver (not my account).... a problem came up, and an unknowing bartender called the provider for support. NAILED!!!! so i guess another way they can find out is if someone is stupid and calls them!


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Ken Stomski said:


> Once there was a bar in my area and the owner took his home receiver down to the bar to use as a commercial receiver (not my account).... a problem came up, and an unknowing bartender called the provider for support. NAILED!!!! so i guess another way they can find out is if someone is stupid and calls them!


I seem to remember they caught quite a few pirates that way too.

They'd do a ECM and the unknowing wife would call in to ask why has my picture gone away.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

{not telling anything the old timers don't know}

back in the early days before DirecTV had their own installation crews there were some retailers that connected up some systems that were, shall we say, hinky.

Heard of a tavern in NW Missouri that had a residential system installed by what passed for an 'official' D* installer in that era, and their system worked fine for many years. Owner was clueless he had a problem and eventually had the receiver croak and called D* himself for a service call. Supposedly the tech was there working on it for quite a while before the 'light came on' and ruined everyone's day.


Apparently D* didn't sue, but the tavern wound up with a commercial Dish network account just a few days later.



:eek2:


----------



## MattScahum (Oct 27, 2010)

We had a customer call into the movers dept yesterday that lost signal and called to troubleshoot. She was immediately sent to me to set up a 2nd account. she was furious when we explained to her since we knew what she was doing that we couldn't help her without two accounts being set up. Had two homes.on same.account active.at once.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

MattScahum said:


> We had a customer call into the movers dept yesterday that lost signal and called to troubleshoot. She was immediately sent to me to set up a 2nd account.


I laugh when I get a movers WO stating "please activate under account 123456789" This is a second account" we CAN'T :lol:


----------



## MattScahum (Oct 27, 2010)

peds48;3208183 said:


> I laugh when I get a movers WO stating "please activate under account 123456789" This is a second account" we CAN'T :lol:


Preaching to the choir. the number of agents that set up a 2nd acct correctly are unfortuantely slim


----------



## odrg (Jul 30, 2014)

I have a Directv account for 2 dishes. I brought a 2nd dish and only the 2nd receiver to my hunt cabin for a week and get an error 771. Is this because Directv knows I am not at the registered location and is preventing me from breaking the rules? I have taken both receivers to a 2nd location in the past and both have worked fine from the same dish.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

odrg said:


> I have a Directv account for 2 dishes. I brought a 2nd dish and only the 2nd receiver to my hunt cabin for a week and get an error 771. Is this because Directv knows I am not at the registered location and is preventing me from breaking the rules? I have taken both receivers to a 2nd location in the past and both have worked fine from the same dish.


771 is usually an alignment problem with the dish.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

No, the usual reason for a 771 is poor dish alignment. What receiver and dish are you using?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

odrg said:


> I have a Directv account for 2 dishes. I brought a 2nd dish and only the 2nd receiver to my hunt cabin for a week and get an error 771. Is this because Directv knows I am not at the registered location and is preventing me from breaking the rules? I have taken both receivers to a 2nd location in the past and both have worked fine from the same dish.


You can probably have DIRECTV fix this for you. You can call and change your service address when you visit the cabin but you will not be able to use the service at both locations at the same time.

They tend to be very helpful if you stay within the terms of service. If you are violating the TOS we won't be able to help you.


----------



## HaterSlayer (Mar 24, 2010)

You can call and say that you want to set up a vacation home. You should be able to do that without a second account if you just want service at one place at a time.


----------

